# Bottom pics of 56' hole in Escambia Bay



## FishEyeMaps

I ran across a deep hole in Escambia Bay that seems interesting. I created assorted topo maps of it. Here are a couple.


----------



## TightLines172

Definitely interesting, any chance you'd care to share the coordinates?:thumbsup: What kind of machine are you using that creates topos? That's awesome


----------



## FishEyeMaps

Yes, I will likely offer up the numbers at some point.


----------



## FishEyeMaps

Here are more maps of the same spot.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Very nice.


----------



## Kenton

I wonder if that is an old spring head?


----------



## Wharf Rat

In Escambia Bay? Wouldn't I see this "hole" on my paper charts pretty easily? Look like it goes from 0' to 56' pretty quickly according to your technology...


----------



## Redtracker

I would like the cords to that.


----------



## submariner

That looks like the hole off the old coast guard station Yes- No ??


----------



## Boatjob1

Interesting. I have always wondered where those UFO's have been hiding...... :wacko:


----------



## FishEyeMaps

TightLines172 said:


> ...What kind of machine are you using that creates topos? ...


WhackUmStackUm built the custom hardware and software that I used.


----------



## knot @ Work

Very Interesting, probably full of COCOON's.

:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## FishEyeMaps

Wharf Rat said:


> ...Wouldn't I see this "hole" on my paper charts pretty easily?...


The low resolution maps of the Bay that I have do not show this spot well. I suspect that charts that you are using may be low resolution as well.


----------



## Wharf Rat

FishEyeMaps said:


> The low resolution maps of the Bay that I have do not show this spot well. I suspect that charts that you are using may be low resolution as well.


Is this actually in Escambia Bay or more like Pensacola Bay?


----------



## chad403

*60' hole*

Thats the 60' hole


----------



## brnbser

that's what we always called the old carrier turning basin in front of the old coast guard station, I use to fish it a bunch but never dove it.


----------



## WIRENUT1

Yup>>>>>thats about 250 yards off the old coast guard sta......line up with the tower at the n.a.s......


----------



## blobby23

escambia bay?? wow thats pretty friggin cool!


----------



## FishEyeMaps

Sorry. The hole is in Pensacola Bay rather than Escambia Bay.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr

Is this what the old timers called the 'Rhoni'? (sp?) My great grandfather and great uncle used to fish it during the 50's & 60's and that sounds like the same place to me, or at least from what the told me. Need to run the great uncle out to see if it's the same place.


----------



## FishEyeMaps

EmeraldGhostJr said:


> Is this what the old timers called the 'Rhoni'? (sp?)...


I wonder if they were referring to the Rhoda? See http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/bay-wreck-rhoda-gps-numbers-110520/


----------



## ashcreek

That's pretty cool have you been down in it yet? If so what did you see? I don't fish over that way, at least not inshore, but I am full of curiosity!!!!


----------



## FishEyeMaps

ashcreek said:


> That's pretty cool have you been down in it yet? If so what did you see?


Not yet.



ashcreek said:


> I don't fish over that way, at least not inshore, but I am full of curiosity!!!!


Yeah, I am a pretty curious guy too (in many ways). :yes:


----------



## rufus1138

well me and my uncle hit what i think is the spot youre referring to 2 weeks ago and it was dead, probably cuz of all the dolphin activity tho.


----------



## Deathlehymn

submariner said:


> That looks like the hole off the old coast guard station Yes- No ??


I'm not sure that hole even goes to 40', much less the majority of the bay depth, aside from the pass. This is a mystery to me.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Since no guesses have been confirmed as correct................

I will venture to guess it is the end of the discharge pipe for treated and untreated waste water from old stinky.

Has to be something down there keeping it that deep and steep or it would fill up fast.

Maybe a very big and active natural spring.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

don't see any fish


----------



## FishEyeMaps

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> don't see any fish


This type of scan would not pick up fish, just bottom contours and large objects. A side-scan sonar survey would show any fish present.


----------

